# Nike Vapor Driver Pro Review



## SugarPenguin (Feb 5, 2015)

Recently acquired the new Nike Vapor Pro Driver in Stiff flex which in theory is an upgrade to my Taylormade Superfast 2.0. Really started to dislike the shape of the thing and decided I wanted a change. 
 I was slightly skeptical about buying another driver and didn't want to be sucked in by any advertising so I do lots of research into the new drivers for the 2015 season. Its my first adjustable driver and  I have no brand loyalties what so ever either so I was not hell bent upon buying a nike driver. I do own the pro combo irons as I wanted a simple looking iron. Slightly regretting I didn't go for something more hi-tech as they can be a bit of a pain if im swinging badly.

*The Review

**The club looks Looks fantastic. *The volt is probably the most striking colour on a club and the black clubhead with volt swoosh goes together incredibly well. The design on the sole of the club is mind-blowing. Also Love the black detail at the back of the club head too. This may sound strangely odd but for some reason I do not think that its Over the top at all. Yes the volt is striking but it doesn't really make my head explode just by looking at it, probably because the majority of it is black and understated. The matte Black on the face and with no real visual aids for alignment does make it slightly harder to set up correctly (poor light / driving range at night), however the pear shape does look very inviting behind the ball but probably not the most confidence building for beginners.

The *grip* is extremely good and feels very *secure *in your hand. In comparison to past drivers the standard grip is very good. The entire product feels *solid.* Also the shaft is excellent, im no expert on shafts but I can certainly feel where the club is in my swing and when to 'release the lag' before impact. 

First things first. Its *long*. Holy crap it does fly - There is Godly distance in this thing. The ball is feels very *receptive *off the club face and just seems to rocket off. You definitely get instant *feedback *on all drives, and hitting one pure out the centre is just so *rewarding*. I dont know why but middling a drive with the vapor is just thrilling. The feedback off the face is excellent and at impact it feels very well *constructed *- probably because of the flybeams. I was testing different lofts out and even in 8.5 my drives were launching very *high*. I was looking for a more penetrative ball flight and I think the cavity does its job, but I suppose the flight is more to my swing than the club. The sound is also very pleasing, its not an ear splitting banshees like me superburner. Its more of a solid thud which is pleasing. The club face seems rather *wide *and its not the deepest of faces either which suits me perfect as I do have a tendency too heel drives but rarely top them.

The driver is more *forgiving *then I was expecting unless you have a horrendous swing - however no driver can really save you from that. The adjustability for draws/fades isn't on the same level as say the R15 but for me just having the option is plenty. In my opinion the Hosel / flexshaft doesnt feel as secure as the rest of the club though - however this could just be me since I am new to adjustable drivers.


Overall I am very, very happy with my purchase and do not have any regrets. I definitely *recommend *this club for any mid - low handicapper. I wouldnt be put off with the 'pro' / low hcp labeling.

No club looks as *good *and no club is as *thrilling *to hit than the Vapor on the market at the moment. If you perform - it performs and for me thats what a good club should do :thup:

If anybody has one of these or the speed / flex I would like to know how you are getting on with yours!


----------



## ruff-driver (Feb 5, 2015)

I popped into a nearby store on saturday for a peek at these, i was actually going to try the 2.0 tour but they had discontinued them :angry:

Anyway a nice session on the launch monitor trying the vapour pro v's 915d3.

Got great numbers with both but the nike had the edge, didn't even try the speed version as the pro though it would go to high with my swing.

So walked out with a shiney pro version set at 9 deg neutral, 

Although i'm returning to golf after many years away , i'm off 18 currently so don't think it's only for the 'better' player as i ain't ( yet )


----------



## Piece (Feb 5, 2015)

SugarPenguin said:



			I was slightly skeptical about buying another driver and didn't want to be sucked in by any advertising so I do lots of research into the new drivers for the 2015 season. !
		
Click to expand...

Good review and glad you liked it. Just curious though, you say you did lots of research into new drivers; what other ones did you try considering there's new offerings from Titleist, Ping, Callaway, TM, Cobra, Mizuno....?

And yes, I have hit the Vapor Pro driver


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 5, 2015)

I tried the Speed in AG on Wednesday, only good thing about it for me was the grip which is nice and tacky. It won't be tempting me away from my Titleist 910.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Feb 5, 2015)

Piece said:



			Good review and glad you liked it. Just curious though, you say you did lots of research into new drivers; what other ones did you try considering there's new offerings from Titleist, Ping, Callaway, TM, Cobra, Mizuno....?

And yes, I have hit the Vapor Pro driver 

Click to expand...

I looked into the new titleist 913 as well as the new offering from taylormade and cobra. I didnt look at any of the others to be honest. The G30 LS looks really interesting and I wish i had giving ago but I think the new turbolators are just a massive marketing ploy.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 6, 2015)

Having a hit with the new Nike Vapor drivers tonight hopefully. Hoping to try out the Speed, Flex and Pro if they've got them all in stiff, but we'll wait and see. Will be posting a review tonight if I get chance to hit them all


----------



## CMAC (Feb 6, 2015)

did you?


----------



## SugarPenguin (Feb 8, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Having a hit with the new Nike Vapor drivers tonight hopefully. Hoping to try out the Speed, Flex and Pro if they've got them all in stiff, but we'll wait and see. Will be posting a review tonight if I get chance to hit them all 

Click to expand...

Which one did you find the most appealing ?


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 9, 2015)

I got to AG late, so only had about 25 mins with the 3 drivers, so didn't get chance to really give them a good hit. Also didn't have time to warm up, so wasn't ideal for testing new clubs. Went well though. I really liked the feel and the performance of the Pro, much better ball flight, found it more forgiving and it felt great off the face. Wasn't overly keen on the Speed. The ball was launching too high, and it felt a bit spinny. The Flex was okay too, didn't feel too forgiving, and launched okay. Definitely preferred the Pro!


----------



## SugarPenguin (Feb 22, 2015)

Done some more testing recently and it actually appears that I am around 10 yards shorter with my Nike than some other of the big brands this year. Still wouldnt swap it though


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 23, 2015)

SugarPenguin said:



			Done some more testing recently and it actually appears that I am around 10 yards shorter with my Nike than some other of the big brands this year. Still wouldnt swap it though 

Click to expand...

Seems to be the case with a few of the Youtube pros too. Crossfield and Shiels have both found it lacks distance compared with the likes of the R15, 915 and G30. I didn't really get on with the Vapor's too well tbh. Didn't feel any different to my X Hot.


----------



## DanFST (Feb 23, 2015)

I was shorter with the Vapors, than my current 2.0 tour. Even swapped my Fujikura shaft into the Vapors and still came up short.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Feb 23, 2015)

DanFST said:



			I was shorter with the Vapors, than my current 2.0 tour. Even swapped my Fujikura shaft into the Vapors and still came up short.
		
Click to expand...

Madness. Would love to see a comparison video of Risk Shiels or somebody between the current vapors and previous ranges


----------

